# Aufbau Fliegenschnur bis Vorfach?!



## PureContact (12. Januar 2008)

Sodelle,
Rute da,
Rolle bin ich noch am überlegen ob Exori oder Fladen oder Shimano?!?!?!?!|kopfkrat
Im Zuge dessen werde ich wohl gleich bei meinem Händler, da ich auch die Rolle bei ihm bestellen werde, das Zbehör sprich Schnur, Vorfach und Fliegebindezeug bestellen...

Was brauche ich zum Nassfliegen, und Nympfenfischen?
Schnurklasse sollte klassischerweise #5/#6 sein.



Welche Schnur ist zu empfehlen?

Schwimmend oder sinkend?

Was für Vorfach?

und was brauch ich noch sonst so?
|kopfkrat


vielen vielen Dank schonmal!!!
#h


----------



## perchcatcher (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aufbau Fliegenschnur bis Vorfach?!*

Bist Anfänger verstehe ich richtig ?

Die Rolle ist eigendlich nur Schnurlager, wenn noch eine ruckfrei anlaufende Bremse dabei ist reicht das schon. Und LA sollte sie schon sein.
Was haste du denn zu Auswahl?

Welche Schnur ist zu empfehlen? 
A: *Axellerator Fliegenschnur WF 5 F von Ron Thompson, Farbe  Gelb. kostet 29€ aber echt eine super Schnur nicht zu vergleichen mit anderen in der Preisklasse.*

Schwimmend oder sinkend? 
A: Schwimmend.

Was für Vorfach? 
A: Ein dreifach verjüngtes sollte reichen
(3x 0,20mm).

und was brauch ich noch sonst so?
A: Backing am besten Dacron Backing, aber anfangs reicht auch 0,40mm Mono.


----------



## Tobsn (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aufbau Fliegenschnur bis Vorfach?!*

Was für Vorfach? 

Zum Nyphenfischen durchgehendes 17er Flourocarbon. Das sinkt besser und wegen des geringen Durchmessers treibt es nicht so auf...


----------



## Badebube (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aufbau Fliegenschnur bis Vorfach?!*

Also ich verwende ebenfalls das Flourocarbon. Als vorfachschnur. Kannst dir aber auch welche Knüpfen. Immer in 0,05 mm starkem abstand von 0,40-0.20 oder noch kleiner. Kommt darauf an auf was ihr fischen wollt.
Also ich hab mir das dortmal von einem erfahrenen fischer zeigen lassen. Bin aber selber noch nicht so lange mit der Fliege unterwegs. Von dem her :vik:

Lg von der Alb |supergri


----------



## fliafi (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aufbau Fliegenschnur bis Vorfach?!*

Hallo PureContact,



PureContact schrieb:


> Sodelle,
> Rute da,
> Rolle bin ich noch am überlegen ob Exori oder Fladen oder Shimano?!?!?!?!|kopfkrat
> Im Zuge dessen werde ich wohl gleich bei meinem Händler, da ich auch die Rolle bei ihm bestellen werde, das Zbehör sprich Schnur, Vorfach und Fliegebindezeug bestellen...
> ...


 

Hab mal einige Berichte geschrieben:

Fliegenfischen - was brauch ich alles: hier

Fliegenbinden - was brauch ich alles: hier

und für die Verbindungen zwischen den einzelnen Montage-Elementen: hier

Würd mich freuen wenn ich Dir ein bisschen helfen konnte.


----------



## PureContact (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aufbau Fliegenschnur bis Vorfach?!*

klasse Jungs Danke für euer super Antworten!


----------



## ichtyo (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aufbau Fliegenschnur bis Vorfach?!*

Zu fliafi:
Jung` Du bist klasse - bin auch Anfänger, deine Seiten sind erste Sahne!!!!
Gruß ichtyo


----------

